# Montaje y desmontaje led smd tv led



## DANIEL FABIAN R (Nov 10, 2016)

Hola mis amigos.....mi pregunta es ya que tengo una estación de aire caliente a qué temperatura se desueldan los led smd de las pantallas led tv y por ejemplo el voltaje de los diodos creo que hay de 6v para algun modelo de philips y 3.6v y 3v para lg, pero no estoy seguro, así como de la potencia de los mismos, pueden ser de 1w?...gracias


----------



## sergiot (Nov 11, 2016)

La solución mas confiable y viable para esos casos es cambiar el led sacado de una tira igual o similar, no se desuelda el led BUENO, corto la placa donde esta soldado con un sobrante de unos 2cm de cada lado, los led que se venden solos no me han coincidido con el tono de blanco y se nota en la imagen una aureola de otro color, en cambio las tiras de led ya tienen un color muy similar o igual.


----------



## DANIEL FABIAN R (Nov 11, 2016)

Que mal que estamos con este tema, creo que estamos colgados de un árbol y encima va a ser el problema principal a partir de ahora en todo el mundo, no tenemos info de los diodos en los diagramas ni de los inverter, estamos en el horno..... gracias amigo por contestar.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 11, 2016)

No te creas que estamos mal, los diodos son 1W 3.2V 350mA si mal no recuerdo, y si no queres laburar mucho y renegar cambias la tira completa y listo, pasa que cada modelo de pantalla tiene una tira diferente, sin mencionar el costo que cobran por el cambio de una tira, por eso es que muchos usamos el método de reparar la tira o las tiras quemadas y bajar los costos de reparación.

Otra cosa común en estos casos que he visto en todos los que reparé, es que el valor de retroiluminación o luz de fondo, dependiendo de la marca del tv, estaban al máximo, eso hace que los led están trabajando al máximo.


----------



## DANIEL FABIAN R (Nov 11, 2016)

Gracias mi amigo por el dato.....en lg he comprobado eso, otra cosa ....por qué hacen trabajar a los led al punto que calientan, en estos días tenía uno de 40 pulgadas con 120 focos , dos tiras de 30 , cuatro lineas , si bien tiene un disipador calientan a 5o grados, creo que es mucho y creo que si no estan bien soldados a su placa también se quemarán por el calor que disipan, vos lo reemplazas? a cuantos grados con la estación de calor, tengo una nueva y te cuento que aquí en Argentina es difícil conseguir las tiras nuevas por el momento , apenas conseguí led de 6v y 3v sueltos en estos días y hace como un año que vengo sufriendo con este tema....gracias amigo...



Sergio disculpa  no me di cuenta que sos de argentina, me pasas el dato de donde compras los diodos para las pantallas? y su nombre, gracias.


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 11, 2016)

Desconozco la temperatura pero puedes darte una idea del límite con otros modelos. Vi un documental sobre diseño de placas electrónicas y los componentes smd son fijados en un horno a unos 200~230 grados centígrados, obvio por un corto lapso de tiempo. El problema aquí es la calidad y cantidad del estaño. Eh visto componentes smd que con 150 grados seden y otros con 180~200 grados.

Como te comentan lo más común es cambiar toda la tira o cortar parte donde está la defectuoso. Podrías probar colocando un poco de aluminio sobre el LED y aplicar calor directamente sobre la terminal soldada por un lapso corto de tiempo. Si el estaño no se derrite rápidamente aumentas unos 10 grados y lo vuelves a intentar. Desafortunadamente en la electrónica, si no se tiene experiencia y practica, lo más seguro es que estropes unos componentes.

Saludos.


----------



## DANIEL FABIAN R (Nov 11, 2016)

Gracias Ruben por aportar datos, pero sigo insistiendo la falta de información que nos están negando los chinitos degenerados ja ja , hay que segur indagando por información, gracias.


----------

